# Red-headed Woodpecker



## cre8foru (Feb 8, 2014)

One year ago in February I photographed a Red-headed Woodpecker in this  tree. Today I got another one in the same place. Creatures of habit I guess. This one kept flying down to this tree, then he would drop down to the ground, grab an acorn, and fly back up to a dead tree. I think knowing the habits of wildlife just as important as knowing your equipment. Thats the advantage hunters have. They spend lots of time in the woods.



Red-Headed Woodpecker by cre8foru2009, on Flickr


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Feb 8, 2014)

Hmm. Is a bigger version? When I was a kid we used see red headed woodpeckers all the time while deer hunting, but they would have made three or four of that bird, more like crow size or bigger.

They made a knock that sounded like a sledgehammer in the early morning quiet.


----------



## cre8foru (Feb 8, 2014)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Hmm. Is a bigger version? When I was a kid we used see red headed woodpeckers all the time while deer hunting, but they would have made three or four of that bird, more like crow size or bigger.
> 
> They made a knock that sounded like a sledgehammer in the early morning quiet.



Did they have a crest on their head? Sounds like you might have been seeing Pileated Woodpeckers.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Feb 8, 2014)

Great shot I love the pose and detail along with the colors. Your right about knowing their habits I sit and watch the flight path they take to the feeders also. I chased 2 Pileated Woodpeckers around this morning but couldn't get close enough maybe next time.Keep posting I always enjoying seeing your birds.


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 8, 2014)

Beautiful shot! Nice going, cre8foru! 



Dr. Strangelove said:


> Hmm. Is a bigger version? When I was a kid we used see red headed woodpeckers all the time while deer hunting, but they would have made three or four of that bird, more like crow size or bigger.
> 
> They made a knock that sounded like a sledgehammer in the early morning quiet.





cre8foru said:


> Did they have a crest on their head? Sounds like you might have been seeing Pileated Woodpeckers.



Yep, Pileated Woodpecker. See him here.


----------



## Hoss (Feb 9, 2014)

Great capture Cre8 and observation about photographing wildlife.

Hoss


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Feb 9, 2014)

I see them all the time in my backyard, at hunting property 2 hours away, just about everywhere. They are a protected species and make a racket on home drainpipes; especially in the early morning on Saturdays. LOL


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 9, 2014)

I've only seen one of those in my life here in the mountains. It hung around my house about two days, then a hawk ate it.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Feb 9, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> Beautiful shot! Nice going, cre8foru!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yep, that was him alright, thanks.


----------



## rip18 (Feb 10, 2014)

What a beauty!  Nicely shot!  Yep, lots of animals are somewhat predictable in their behavior.  It helps to remember where you see what kinds of critters.  Thanks for helping to remind us, cre8foru!


----------



## pdsniper (Feb 12, 2014)

Man that is one of my favorite birds that is an outstanding picture, I have been trying for years to get a picture like that of one but when I see one they are either to far or flying but I'm going to keep trying


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 12, 2014)

Knock-out shot!  Great job!


----------



## grandpawrichard (Feb 12, 2014)

Cre8, you sure know how to raise the bar for all of us to try to keep up with you! This photo is a prime example! 

Dick


----------



## cre8foru (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Always nice to get comments and feedback.


----------



## carver (Feb 12, 2014)

Colors are awesome


----------

